# Some more of my minis [Pic heavy]



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are a few more of my minis for whoever is interested. Once my camera is fixed, I will have a few more.

Fabius Bile









Couple of my Tau

















A Slaaneshi biker









A Berzerker









This is a wip Techpriest and my first attempt at painting light sources. This one is nowhere near finished.









And just for reference sake, this is the first mini I ever painted. Painted with Testers oil paints and I used toothpicks instead of brushes as I didn't have either the brushes or the ability to go and get some at the time and I couldn't wait to paint it


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

Those are some very impressive models, the Fire Warrior hopping the fence and the Techpriest have to be my favorite of the bunch. The lighting effects from the signum are very well done and look good in comparison with the robes.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Good stuff. Some fairly unique poses those Fire Warriors have going on.

And that Slaaneshi biker is in Pre-Heresy colours is he not? Is it and any others you have supposed to be Pre-Heresy or have you just stuck with the scheme?

The green liquid looks good on Fabius Bile, and the Techpriest show real promise. The Berzerker is good too.

The first miniature I ever painted, a Dwarf drummer way back was actually pretty decent (mind you I had the luxury of a paintbrush  ). It used ink washes, drybrushing and highlighting. The thing is I've basically remained at the same level since.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

The biker is superb, I am inspired!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

some nice models there, like the FW poses and the slanesh biker in particular

well done


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Your techpriest will look amazing if you keep your current standars up.

Looking forward to seeing it done.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I love the directional lighting. I need to work on mine. After I get my DW and S.O.B. painted I'll start painting for Golden Daemons.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

sweet.. the chaos biker especially.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I like the tech priest, his axe reflects great against the robes.


----------

